# Oval mirror frame



## stripit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi. I want to make oval mirror frame for christmas for grand daughter. I have Rockler's elipitical jig, but can not find any video for an oval frame. One good one on making a circle, but not oval, I think I can use it but would like to see an oval one made.
Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks Joel


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

You have 2 choices.

Solid, usually done with plywood, or a really large piece of wood, well maybe a very small mirror. This is cut from one piece of stock, and gives greater continuity of the piece so you are not seeing joints.

Segmented, this is going to be made of solid wood segments, and it does have joint lines. It also is the ascribed method of doing these.

Jimmy D making a solid pattern, then using it to make a segmented frame.

Another one where he just makes a few segmented frames

The second one shows the difference you will see on a segmented join versus a simple round, where all the angles are same. Degree is driven by width, length of the pieces, plus the number of them. Those "Miter Set" miter gauge setting blocks are an investment, but they are dead on accurate.

Miter set

Have fun.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

David Springett details a home made oval turning attachment for the lathe in one of his books:





I've always wanted to make one, but just never got my round tuit.


----------



## Think0075 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

When I saw Jimmy D making thin strips, I first thought he would do a bend lamination to produce two half ellipses.


----------



## stripit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi. Thanks to all who wrote, I finnly figured it out. After talking to Rock;er tecch support (for 1.2 hr) I deecided they were no help. I went back and played with a while longer,and got it I wanted 8" x 12", but could only get it down to 10 1/4" x 13 3/4"but it worked.


















One problem I had was the cord and hose for DC got tangled up and I had to stop everry couple of passes.









Other then ttat it went pretty good, think I'll hange them from the cieling.
I was using 1 1/4" pine (a 2" x6") which I made into a octagon with 2 long sides. It was 13 1/2" x 16 1/2: by 3" w.
Thanks Joel.
PS when I finish the walnut frame I will post it.


----------

